# Direct-To-Garment (DTG) entry level options?



## Atari (Jun 28, 2006)

What are the lowest priced options for Direct-To-Garment printing?


What makes & models are out there overall and at what prices?

Which ones will print white?



Here's a list of models I know of so far:


Fast T-Jet / T-Jet II 
Brother GT-541
Flexi-Jet
DTG Kiosk
DTC-4000 NaturalLink
Kornit
Mimaki
Tex-Jet


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't even realize there were that many out now. Here is the link for the Fast T-Jet entry level model: http://screenprinters.net/product.php?pid=tjet2

They are far too slow and expensive for my taste right now. If you do a lot of multicolor work it is nice, but if you're just doing basic 1-color to 3-color designs it seems like this wouldn't have a very high ROI.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

here you go, they have a board for all the printers you listed

http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/forums.html


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

sheesh, I wish I had the funds or investors to pickup one of those badboys.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I know one of our members here, Printchic, has owned a Fast T Jet and a Brother.

She wrote about her experiences a few times; most recently in this thead here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3962

I may go to the ISS Tradeshow in Long Beach coming up to see some in person. But if anybody else has any information, it would be great to post it here


----------



## Atari (Jun 28, 2006)

I didn't know if it would be ok to posts links to other forums... but on the forum listed above, there is a fantastic comparison of output from Brother & a "Flexi"

http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/topic-1887.html


some of you guys going to the conventions should make a similar test file and bring a handful of shirts then report back to _this forum_ with the results


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

[there is another one] that will be available in August that is based on the 4800 like the FlexiJet but the cost of this machine will be alot more affordable than anything of comparable quality on the market.

That's the beauty of this technology, something always gets better and prices eventually decrease.


----------



## Atari (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice!  

When I originally made this post, I didn't know that so many DTG printers out there were based on off-the-shelf epson printers.

At this point, I've been doing some tests & I'm just going to build my own 

There is a thread going on at inkjetgarmentprinters.com on the subject right now.


----------

